# libata update: /dev/hda -> /dev/sda

## pacho2

I have tried to migrate to new libata:

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-user-fr/msg_15811.xml

My hardrive works fine but no device has been created for my cdrom, I think that a module for this is missing from my kernel config but I don't know which module should I add for cdrom support

Other question is, What app can I use for reviewing disk driver settings? sdparm or hdparm? 

Thanks a lot for information

(All my disc devices are PATA, not SATA)

----------

## pacho2

First problem seems solved, I only needed to add SCSI Cdrom support to my kernel and now I have /dev/sr* devices for my cdrom drives.

But I have still some dubts about sdparm/hdparm usage now on my PATA drives with new libata

Thanks a lot

----------

## Rob1n

I would think hdparm.  It seems to work okay even with SATA disks - some of the return values are wrong and some settings just don't apply though.

----------

## pacho2

But, with hdparm I don't get DMA information, or is this the normal behavior with new libata?

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Rob1n

I don't know - I don't actually have any PATA drives on libata I can check.  The man page does say that hdparm is for the libata subsystem though.

----------

## pacho2

Ok, thanks for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## Martux

Sorry for bringing this thread up again, but i've got the same problem as the OP:

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But I have still some dubts about sdparm/hdparm usage now on my PATA drives with new libata
> 
> Thanks a lot

 

Hdparm cannot set some preferences for my pata-drives such as 32bit i/o anymore.

How can i get that back? Sdparm doesn't seem to provide such functionality?!

----------

## LiquidAcid

Read the FAQ:

http://linux-ata.org/faq.html

----------

## Martux

Thank you, that answered all my questions.

----------

